# new to board need some help



## shastaw (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi

I am new to Hashi and I woul really appreciate some help understanding what it is.

I have just recieved my lab results back.

My TSH is at 18.24 mU/L ref range 0.20-6.00

free T4 13.2 pmol/L ref range 8.0-22.0

antithyriod peroxidase AB 1251 .5 kiu/L ref range 0.0-60

I was on .175 my doctor has put me up to .188 is that a normal dosage?

Could somebody decifer these for me and explain it to me.

I am not sure if this is a symptom or not,but latley I have noticed that I get a headache after every meal I eat.It does not matter what it is and it last for about 2 hours. Any ideas ???

Thank you

Lynda


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi,

As the antibodies attacks parts of the thyroid, it damages that part to
non-functioning. When this happens med. dose needs to be adjusted to fit the needs of the lacking hormone that the damaged part of the thyroid is no longer secreting. We are not all alike, so in some cases the antibodies slowly attacks the thyroid a little at a time to where it may take years for the thyroid to reach total non-faction. Each time as this happens, med. dose will need adjustment, that is why we go to the doctors on a regular bases. When the thyroid reaches total non-function the antibodies will not have an active thyroid to attack and therefore levels should start be become stable and dose should no longer need to be adjusted or perhaps just a little now and then due to non-thyroid influences.

Antibodies are not curable nor treatable, so they do what they are going to do until the thyroid is no longer functioning by their destruction.

Each time your TSH goes high, your med. dose needs to be raised in which will bring down TSH level into your Labs reference range. Your med. dose of 
.188 is justifiable to your high TSH level, although it may not be enough and you might need another adjustment. However, it is wise to go low and slow in dosing so as not to over or under jump your goal level.

You will be ok as long as you take your daily thyroid meds. and see doctor on a regular bases for testing.

Have any more questions we'll try an answer them.

Chin up!


----------



## shastaw (Mar 10, 2008)

Thank you very much for explaining Hashimotos for me. I am schduled for surgery in April to have my goiter removed it is quite large over 5cm. I hope that things will settle down once that is completed.

Thank you again

Lynda


----------



## allegiance (Mar 19, 2008)

I had my thyroid removed due to a huge goiter and hashimotos disease AND hypothyroidism. I was scared to death! I am three weeks out and feel the best I have felt in years! good luck to you!


----------

